# Does your pup have a "kink" in it's tail?



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

When I first got my girl, Athena, she had a little "kink" in her tail near the tip. It's like a little broken branch that bends at an angle. I had one vet tell me it was broken and another tell me that she was born that way. Now my daughter has a Malt that has developed two kinks in her tail near the end. What's UP?  

Does anyone else have a Malt with a funny tail? If so can you tell me how this happens. It doesn't seem to affect the way the tail works and you can't tell it's there on either dog, because of the long tail hair.



thanks for any info you may have

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

one of the vets is correct but the only way to find out is an xray of the tail or knowing a history of trauma to the tail.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Rosie's tail is not typical. Her's lays more to the side than up. I'm not sure why either.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep, it could be either one. Birth defect vs. trauma. If she was a puppy when you got her, I would bet on birth defect. One of my uncles was a puppymiller :angry: :smmadder: And he said he couldn't sell a pup that got "kinked". I don't know for sure what he usually did with them, but I think he gave them away to people. I did take a "kinked" pup from him and found it a good home once.... I thought it was pretty silly that people would overlook a pet because of a kink...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't have a clue what it is, but Karli has a bump about an inch from the tip of her tail. 










Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had 2 whose mother broke the tail. They just always had a little kink in it right near the end. No harm done.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Wally has one at the base of his tail. We think it got slammed in a gate at the breeder's. The vet looked at it and said if it doesn't bother him then he is fine. I have never felt one on Toby though.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a friend who's dog has a little kink or curl towards the end of her tail. We just assumed she was born that way.


----------

